# Klein Hearing protection ear buds



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I would loose them near instantaneously.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If they’re Klein, no doubt they’re incredibly mediocre. Why not get real earbuds with both passive and active noise cancellation? Mine are Jabra but I have never thought about wearing them at work. Jabra doesn’t make hammers and Klein shouldn’t make/market earbuds.


----------



## Orthalion (Oct 8, 2021)

I have a pair of Jabra earbuds and I do use them at work. They are ANC but I wouldn't use them in place of proper hearing protection. The biggest advantage in my experience is when you need both hands free but still need to talk to someone, say at the other end of the pipe for a wire pull.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I no longer wear ear plugs.
My new hearings aid's were programmed by the doc with noise cancelling, when they detect a noise over a certain decibel they cut off.
Very much like my noise cancelling ear muffs I use at the gun range.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wiz1997 said:


> I no longer wear ear plugs.
> My new hearings aid's were programmed by the doc with noise cancelling, when they detect a noise over a certain decibel they cut off.
> Very much like my noise cancelling ear muffs I use at the gun range.


I have the noise canceling muffs I use at the range but they don’t trigger active at a low enough range for me at work. I still get the 28db reduction the muffs provide, but I like the active ones.

I need hearing aids, the Dr keeps telling me that and I keep doing worse each year at my yearly hearing test.
One day I’ll file at the VA and get some. 
But I was wondering if anyone have tried these yet.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Orthalion said:


> I have a pair of Jabra earbuds and I do use them at work. They are ANC but I wouldn't use them in place of proper hearing protection. The biggest advantage in my experience is when you need both hands free but still need to talk to someone, say at the other end of the pipe for a wire pull.


I’ve worn a single ear bud at work for years. But I always use the muffs for protection when needed. 
These are a low enough cost for me to give it a try,,, Maybe.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I just bought the Jlabs version from Best Buy , $69.00.

They look very similar, I like them. Now I can study Spanish in the bucket.


----------

